# For the Frog the Bell Tolls translated into english!



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2011)

Taken from GoNintendo


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Talk about really, really surprising. The game that is largely responsible for the gameplay mechanics/visuals in Link's Awakening has just seen a fan-translation into English. For the Frog the Bell Tolls has never received an official localization, but dedicated fans have made playing this game in our native language a reality. Now, I'm sure Nintendo isn't too happy that this has happened, but it's still cool to see Nintendo fans trying to spread the word of this little-known title.






Project page



Source

Finally!!... we will able to understand Prince Richard's story!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahhh, I definitely will have to try this.
I friggin love the theme tune, and I enjoyed Richard's cameo in Link's Awakening.

I've even heard one character made a cameo in Wario Land 4, ya know the old archaeologist who usually ended up being thrown around to solve puzzle rooms.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was actually one of the beta testers


----------



## indask8 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is dynamite, finally everyone can enjoy this game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now, I'm sure Nintendo isn't too happy that this has happened



*stares at Nintendo* Deal with it, anyway, it's not like they can C&D this project (especially now that it's finished, and it's just a patch to the original game), at best it can give them some idea, like reusing this script to release the game on virtual console.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 12, 2011)

Nintendo might ask the guy if they can release it for a "Hanabi festival", if they're smart.
I'd certainly support that with a purchase.

Hell, there's Mother 3, Starfox 2, and this, all games that are completed and translated, but never released in some places, or even at all in Starfox 2's case.

In all sensible business practice though, Nintendo will only distance themselves from unauthorised modders like this.
Even SEGA wised up and hired the programmer for JenesisDS, made a commercial release out of homebrew called Sonic Classic Collection!


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can someone please mirror the patch for me ?

You don't have permission to access /translations/gameboy/patches/[1623]Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru English Fan Translation v1.0.zip on this server.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Nintendo might ask the guy if they can release it for a "Hanabi festival", if they're smart.
> I'd certainly support that with a purchase.
> 
> Hell, there's Mother 3, Starfox 2, and this, all games that are completed and translated, but never released in some places, or even at all in Starfox 2's case.
> ...


Nintendo should hire fan translators and paid a small amount of money to them, in order to release these old japanese RPG in the virtual console. They can get a good profit with practically 0 effort.


----------



## thaddius (Aug 4, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Nintendo should hire fan translators


Why would they when people seem to want to do it for free?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 4, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t156482-kaeru-no-tame-n...t&p=3768139


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a short question for those who completed the game. I played through it a couple of times. Got every item (except if there is some hidden ultra rare one) and got all my stuff maxed up. I just can't find use for the second bottle. I could always fill the first bottle with wine, but never the second. Also, what does the counter represent from the Diary ? How often you died ? How often you saved ? Or something like a chapter ?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm really late to the party, but...

I stuck this on my PSP when I saw this thread and forgot about it, but recently saw it and decided to play it.  It's certainly an interesting game.  Mixing in the puzzle mechanics with swapping around the forms is interesting.  When I first realized it'd be a core mechanic I feared I'd be running into all sorts of puzzles I couldn't complete, but the few I've run into (only up to the mining town so far) felt almost natural to work through.  The story's pretty silly but it's usually clear on where I need to go next, but I have to admit it took me a bit to get the "this guy kills you until you find all the powerups" thing each area goes into, and it's getting too hard for me by the time of the mining town.


----------

